# Lost network connectivity for single-box setup



## misterp (May 28, 2012)

Another one of those "I can't get my network working threads." Most of the other threads I've seen show troubleshooting for multi-room set-ups. I have a single box.

I have an HR24/500 in my office. I have a dedicated cable modem with a "clean" outside internet connection (meaning there are no company firewalls or anything like that in place.) I moved my entire set-up down the hall to a different room - the DirecTV box, the cable modem, and I lost the network. 

The HR24 has a single internet port. It is plugged into a port on a Netgear router. If I plug that same Netgear port into my laptop, I have full internet access without any problems so I'm assuming the internet connectivity itself is OK.

TV reception is fine and the EPG is working.

The error screen:

IP address 169.254.8.3 OK
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0 OK
Network: Coax Not Connected (9)
Internet: Not Connected (13)

Result Code: 86-856

Whole Home DVR is not authorized, but to the best of my knowledge it never was. I don't know if Whole Home must be activated for any online connectivity, but it seems very unlikely that if it was activated before, that it would just happen to "expire" the day the the box was moved.

I appreciate any help/insight. Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

> IP address 169.254.8.3 OK


The DVR hasn't "found" your router.
Bad cable?


----------



## misterp (May 28, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> The DVR hasn't "found" your router.
> Bad cable?


I used the same cable to test the internet connection with the laptop. It worked fine, so the cable is good.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Try setting a fixed IP on the DVR outside of your DHCP range. It's possible the Netgear doesn't like giving a dhcp address to the DVR.

Set the IP to 192.168.x.y where x is the same as your router and y is outside of the dhcp range.

Mask to 255.255.255.0
Gateway and DNS to your Router IP

Then do a Network Advanced test and try to ping it from a pc on your network.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Try setting a fixed IP on the DVR outside of your DHCP range. It's possible the Netgear doesn't like giving a dhcp address to the DVR.
> 
> Set the IP to 192.168.x.y where x is the same as your router and y is outside of the dhcp range.
> 
> ...


Or simply reset the network defaults and try "connect now".


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

misterp said:


> I used the same cable to test the internet connection with the laptop. It worked fine, so the cable is good.


Hope you haven't done what I did one time, and connect it to the wrong jack.


----------



## misterp (May 28, 2012)

I swapped my DirecTV box with an old one from storage and it works A-OK. Maybe the ethernet card on my original box got damaged in the move.

The box I have now says the software was last updated December 1, almost a year ago and it says "Scheduled Upgrade: Not Scheduled." Current software is 0x4e2.

Will the system automatically upgrade itself over the next 24 hours, or do I need to turn on an auto-upgrade feature? The UI looks ancient (how quickly things change in just one year!)

Thanks for the trouble-shooting tips. It's frustrating when it really does turn out to be a hardware issue, but at least I should have my system up and running again completely real soon.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

If the box hasn't already updated itself, do a menu reset and at the first screen enter very deliberately 0 2 4 6 8 on the remote. It should download the current software.


----------

